# Middle Mouse Button in X11??



## shotts (Feb 13, 2003)

Can somebody tell me how to emulate the middle mouse button in X11 apps?

Thanks!


----------



## symphonix (Feb 13, 2003)

On some sytems, I think you have to press the right and left mouse buttons together to emulate the middle button. Not too sure on that one, though.

Under Xfree86/XDarwin I think you could Alt-Click to do it.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 20, 2003)

symphonix is right, you usually click both buttons simultaneously to get the middle button.

The catch is you probably have to explicitly enable it somewhere (sorry I don't have Apple X11 yet so I can't be more specific, no Jag  )


----------



## btoneill (Feb 20, 2003)

Get a 3 button mouse?  I honestly don't know how anyone can survive without 3 buttons....

Brian


----------



## shotts (Feb 20, 2003)

I actually have a trackball with more than three buttons.  I still need to know how to program the buttons in order to send the correct signal.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 21, 2003)

> Get a 3 button mouse?  I honestly don't know how anyone can survive without 3 buttons.... 

I've got a zero-button Wacom pen tablet! 
 To each their own, I guess.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 21, 2003)

What do you need the third button for 

I grew up with an IBM XT (whose huge feature was that it had *2* 5 1/4" floppy drives), with keys that sounded like jackhammers. I'm a total keyboard lover I guess


----------



## lurk (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shotts _
> *I actually have a trackball with more than three buttons.  I still need to know how to program the buttons in order to send the correct signal. *



What brand?  What drivers are you using?  If they are Apple's generic ones you should be golden.  I can tell you what to do with Logitec's if you have those...

-Eric 
(I have 4 buttons on my mouse working just fine...)


----------



## shotts (Feb 21, 2003)

I use a Kensington Turbo Mouse Pro (Wireless).  Each button can be independently programed for a given application.

The driver is Kensington Mouseworks v2.2.


----------



## lurk (Feb 21, 2003)

OK  I can't help you directly but I may be able to give you enough info to help yourself.  First under the preferences for X11.app make sure that you *do not* have the emulate third button option checked.  This will only mess you up in the long run.

Now open an xterm and type _xev_ this will open up a little window with a square in it and print lots of junk in the terminal.  Now when you click in the window look at the event trace and see if you can figure out what buttons X thinks you have.  In the correct configuration your middle button will be number 2 and you right button will be number 3.  As an aside the scroll wheel should generate button 4 for up and button 5 for down.

Since things aren't working for you I assume that this is not the case but now you know what you need and hopefully what you have.  

At this point I can't be as helpful since I don't know your drivers personally but what you need to do is assign the actions to match.  On my logitec I had to assign the middle button as an "advanced" button.  The numbering of buttons 2 and 3 are transposed on the Mac side of things as far as my drivers are concerned.  That is where xev is a great tool for figuring out what is really going on.

Hope that helps!
-Eric


----------

